# Lowrance Elite 5 help



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I know very little about anything electronic. My fish finder stopped marking fish. It shows depth, but no fish. 
My settings are the same, it worked fine last trip out. The transducer is in its normal position. I'm stumped. It's only 3 years old. Any ideas?


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

I have an elite 5 on my boat as well. Yesterday the sonar function stopped working at all. The GPS screen works, but the sonar screen just flashes 60' over and over and doesn't read bottom. My unit came on my boat i bought 3 years ago and is 3 years old as well.

Are these units junk???

Is there a way to reset the sonar function or something? Any ideas???


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm guessing we need new transducers.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

To reset the unit shut it off and hold plus minus during start up it will reset it


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks, a new transducer was the ticket.


----------

